# Suggestions on starting a makeup workshop?



## lilkay2nv (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello everyone  My job does all kinds of workshops and activities based on keeping people of all ages active and healthy. I had an idea of going to my boss and asking if theres a possibility I can start a makeup workshop. I plan to go to her with a full organized plan but I wanted to know if any of you had any suggestions for me doing a class. I was thinking in the beginning have women bring what they have so they can learn how to use them, and if this is successful later down the road I want to start supplying a few things. Any suggestions will help such as executing this plan and any tips.
  	Thanks


----------



## anita22 (Jan 24, 2011)

lilkay2nv said:


> Hello everyone  My job does all kinds of workshops and activities based on keeping people of all ages active and healthy. I had an idea of going to my boss and asking if theres a possibility I can start a makeup workshop. I plan to go to her with a full organized plan but I wanted to know if any of you had any suggestions for me doing a class. I was thinking in the beginning have women bring what they have so they can learn how to use them, and if this is successful later down the road I want to start supplying a few things. Any suggestions will help such as executing this plan and any tips.
> Thanks


 
  	I'm not a makeup artist, but I did attend a series of workshops makeup artistry that ran at a local community centre near me a while ago and I thought it was very good. There were people of all ages and backgrounds - some who wanted to work in cosmetic retail, or who were thinking about becoming artists and were trying to decide if it was worthwhile to enrol in a full time course. There were also some people like me, who have a full time career in a different field, and just love makeup, or who just did it out of interest. (The centre also ran classes in things like cooking, art, etc).

  	The course I did supplied some very basic products that were available for everyone to use. For example there was a basic range of foundations that everyone could just decant from as needed. (These weren't handed out, I guess in case anything went missing - the tutor just dispensed everything as needed). They also supplied a list of recommended products for us to buy ourselves if we wished. A lot of people had never really used makeup that much before so we were given some guidance on where the best places to buy were too (not a problem for me though, hehe). Mainly it was things like, a basic brush set, or a basic eye palette. Generally they advised us to buy low cost brands (eg ELF) unless we were happy to spend more of course.

  	In terms of the course content, we started off with the basics, eg what does each product do, matching foundation, simple colour theory (warm vs cool), basic hygiene (eg how to clean brushes). After that we covered off a different topic in each workshop, such as a simple day look, smokey eye, bridal look, even some special effects (eg how to create scars & bruises). We were allowed to bring models, or could just practice on ourselves or each other if we wished. Usually we had about 20 mins of instruction or demo at the start, and then the rest of the session the tutor just wandered around and gave help as needed.

  	That was really about it. Personally I think as a course that was open to anyone it was very good - hopefully my description might help you!


----------



## lilkay2nv (Jan 24, 2011)

wow that was great. thanks for such a detailed response. im going to present to my boss my idea and hopefuly i can invest in a few things. the idea of having different foundation and having them dispensed is perfect. it saves enough foundation for future classes. i think ill also invest in a few of the maybelline quads that tell you where to put the color and let whoever comes practice with it and keep it since it wont be sanitary to reuse. you were very helpful  ill update after i speak to my boss


----------



## LC (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey girl,

  	I just created a makeup workshop to coincide with the IMATS L.A. convention. I got a few different companies to donate "goodies" for the swag bags. I got professional flyers made, and above all, I'm paying for advertising. Creating a landing page for your workshop so that people have something to look at when they click on the link (google landing page if you dont know what this is). Also, blog and post youtube promo videos for it.

  	here's a link to a few more details about my workshop if you want ideas:


----------



## lilkay2nv (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks LC. I was looking at your portfolio and your talent is AMAZING! Also, looking at your picture on your site where you are doing a workshop shows how relaxed and comfortable everyone is as your doing a model's makeup. I'm starting to plan out my platform and setup so I can present it perfectly to my boss. Thanks so much!
  	I wish I was in LA I would love to attend your workshop but IMATS is finally coming to NYC so I'll be there at least


----------



## LC (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks  That pic was just a small informal class I taught, the workshops are a little more involved and formal than that in more of a classroom setting.

  	Good luck with the proposition to your boss


----------



## KimStewartMUA (Apr 14, 2016)

*Sponsors for your Makeup workshop*



LC said:


> Hey girl,
> 
> I just created a makeup workshop to coincide with the IMATS L.A. convention. I got a few different companies to donate "goodies" for the swag bags. I got professional flyers made, and above all, I'm paying for advertising. Creating a landing page for your workshop so that people have something to look at when they click on the link (google landing page if you dont know what this is). Also, blog and post youtube promo videos for it.
> 
> here's a link to a few more details about my workshop if you want ideas:



Hi! I'm currently trying to get my Makeup seminar together and I was wondering..how do I go about getting sponsors to donate goodies for the bags? So far Ive purchased some of my faves to go in them but Its getting expensive! haha
Thank you for your help!


----------

